# Southern Greece Hit By Large Earthquake



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/skynews/20080608/twl-southern-greece-hit-by-large-earthqu-3fd0ae9.html

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142895.msg2202991#msg2202991


----------

